# Junghans Quartz 85



## Christal4 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi there, can anybody tell me where I can get a new movement for my much beloved anniversary clock, the movement is a Junghans Quartz 85 W085/00675,your help would be much appreciated , thanks Chris.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Have you looked on ebay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lot-of-3-NOS-Junghans-W085-00675-Anniversary-Carriage-Clock-QUARTZ-MOVEMENTS-/131799111048?hash=item1eafd6d588:g:h9MAAOSwIjNXJp80


----------

